# Coming Soon!! Indoor Pop Up Target in Central KY!!!



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK gang as some of you may know Arrowhead Archery has a great 3D shoot in Central KY (Sonora, KY) and working on making it even better for 2011!! The main archery store is located 10 miles away in Hodgenville, KY in a small store right now. A new building has been purchased and the main store will be moving to it which is just down the road right off the Lincoln Parkway. The new store will include an expanded archery section and workshop as well as a 25 yards wide by 40+ yards long indoor archery range. The plans are to install a new Buckmasters style pop up 3D target system with an elevated shooting platform…..similar to the Buckmaster classic!!!! Also there will be a paper target shooting lanes and league as well. The plan is to have a Paper (300 League) one night and a Pop-Up League another night…….future plans for a midnight bowling style black light and neon targets fun shoot as well…..
This will be a Top Notch Indoor Shooting range for sure and a Having a Fun Pop-Up Target indoor 3D range and league will be well worth coming and shooting once a week in a league or also a place to shoot inside out of the cold or blazing summer sun at a distance of 40+ yards!!!!

More info to come as the construction continues and picture will be posted as well. Any info please feel free to contact me or Arrowhead Archery at: 270-358-0403. 

Anticipated opening date: Late Summer 2011
Location: Hodgenville, KY 
Distance From:
Elizabethtown: 12 Minutes
New Haven: 15 minutes
Ft Knox: 30 Minutes
Bardstown: 30 Minutes
Shepherdsville, KY: 35 Minutes
Leitchfield, KY: 40 Minutes
Campbellsville, KY: 40 Minutes
Louisville: 45 Minutes
Brandenburg, KY: 55 Minutes
Bowling Green, KY: 60 Minutes
Columbia, KY: 60 Minutes
Glasgow, KY: 60 Minutes
Danville, KY: 75 Minutes
Lexington, KY: 90 Minutes
Nashville, TN: 2 Hours


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

man this is great news i can't wait


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah it is going to great!!! Here is a link for one on youtube ....going to be great times!!!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

DUDE, just 30 mins away I can't wait and neither can my son!!!!!


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

My son and I really enjoyed shooting at your 3D shoots last year. Can't wait to get back over there in a couple of weeks to see what improvements you have made this year.

Congrats on the new location. I can't wait to try the indoor stuff, especially the pop up course.

See ya soon.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well we will be getting the targets out this weekend and I think the indoor range and pop ups will be a huge hit!!!!

May have to shoot with you guys a few times this year!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

So what is the approximate date that the indoor pop up will be in action?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

He is aiming for late summer but hoping to be sooner. All updates will be posted here as well at the outdoor 3D shoot. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet, I just surgery so I am hoping to make it to one of the outdoor shoots soon! just keep us posted!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds good hope you can make one of the outdoors shoot soon as well. The indoor pop up will be a huge success from all the people that have contacted us.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT. any news or updates to offer?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Talked to Louie last week and he said he is still looking to hopefully having indoor range running by September time-frame. We should have a better idea in the next few weeks.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool. I like the idea of the indoor league but not in a rush since there is plenty of outdoor left. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Just following up. How's it looking?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah Brian, when we gonna start shooting?


----------



## slbarr98 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wes, let me know when your going to go, I would like to try this as well.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

slbarr98 said:


> Wes, let me know when your going to go, I would like to try this as well.


I will! Tanner can't wait to shoot this, he is pumped!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

They should be ready to pour concrete or may have already and once that happens then the walls and rest will be done quick. The pop up machines are also being worked on and I am hoping that he gets it done by the end of the month.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

just another follow up on the progress. How are things going?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

They have the building mostly done and working on the range and last I heard it would be around 1 December so looks like about a little over a month away!!!


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Good deal. THX


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Any more word on this Brian?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

wsbark01 said:


> Any more word on this Brian?


Its coming along, still hearing december time frame. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Let us know when its open and we will make the trek from Cincinnati to shoot it!!


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

that sounds good


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK Went down and seen new building and they have done a lot of new stuff to it. They are still trying to figure out what back stops they will be using on the almost 20 yard wide range!!! There has been some changes, for the good!!! They will have food concession area and a bunch of seats to eat as well to watch the shooters in the 40+ yard indoor range!!! He will also have a full Archery Pro Shop, Gun Shop and indoor archery range......The range will have a full sound system, lights System and more for the shoots!! He is planning on having a Paper League one night, Indoor 3D shoot another night and Pop Up target shoot another night. There will be plenty of spectator seating available and food so you can bring your family and eat your dinner and shoot a league!!! He is still planning on having a raised shooting platform for you to shoot from on the pop up target shoot like the Buckmasters do!! The range and shop will be opened a little latter than planned due to contractors issues but it will be well worth it!!! I would look for the grand opening hopefully by the end of January. If anyone has any construction background and or would like to help out I would contact me and I can see if Louie could use any help. I know I will be helping as much as I can and he could use me because me and my wife are itching to shoot some paper and indoor 3D!!! 

Also remember that the paper league can get you ready for the NFAA Indoor National Championships, March 31 - April 1, 2012 !!!! You don't have to qualify but all details are on the website and I would like to see a good showing from around here there!!!

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/indoornationals/


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking forward to this. Thanks for the update!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

just keep us updated brian. ready for some 3d action


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

????


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like there has been some construction and permit delays. Waiting final approval for permit and Sprinkler system installation and it should be open. Been a long time coming and I hope that it opens soon myself!!


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Any word?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Vindicator said:


> Any word?


Soon lol heard that before but let's just say its coming sonnet than later. I am itching!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok it's finally ready. First shoot is this Saturday and its pop up target shoot!!! Pics to come.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

might be worth making the drive, sounds pretty cool


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Time?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Green River said:


> Time?


On Facebook they got that it will start at 6. You will shoot 10 targets, you will shoot twice through the course, you need at least 10 arrows, and its $10. I am thinking about going just to watch! If we go you wanna ride?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm only shooting for fun, shooting for accuracy goes out the window with pop ups......lol


----------

